# Stalling and running rough



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. What you are saying is the car shuts off outside the defined "Start stop" normal operation?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

91_kelly said:


> So I have been having this problem with my new 2016 cruze ls where it likes to just shut off the engine completely after I had let off the brake. That had happened twice and now it seems to just want to shut off the engine but stay running after a few seconds. It only seems to only do it when it is over 100 degree's here in Arizona and A/C on. I have taken it in already and they said there is nothing wrong. So I really have no idea on what to do besides take it in until it happens to them but I don't feel like filling up the tank each time for them to drive it around. Any ideas how to get fixed or what the problem is? thanks


Seems like the start-stop functionality to me too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this a generation 1 or generation 2 Cruze? The easy way to tell is the location of the front bowtie - on Gen 1 it's on the cross bar splitting the upper and lower grills (red car on our header image). On Gen 2 it's on the upper grill (blue car on our header image).


----------



## 91_kelly (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes this is happening while it is in the auto stop or just after. It had stalled before and I had to shutoff the car and restart it back up after I let off the brake. This is a Gen 2 cruze. When it is running rough just after it starts back up with the auto-stop or when it is at idle sometimes. The car has a mind of its own when it comes to this problem.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Try this and see if it temporarily fixes it.

Shift into L and manually select gear 6. See if it still stalls or drives rough.


----------



## 91_kelly (Sep 6, 2016)

I was driving it like that today and I definitely like to drive it a lot more than with having to deal with the stupid auto-stop. It hasn't done it again yet but I will keep you up to date on what else happens. To see how to fix it.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

As reliable as start-stop systems are, seems like we may have our first problematic one!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Be prepared to make a video so you can show the service department.


----------



## 91_kelly (Sep 6, 2016)

Next time it happens I will be sure to try and take a video of it.


----------



## Emwest (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, 
I know this post is a little old but did you have any luck figuring out why your car was stalling? I have a 2016 cruze and it started stalling out back in October. I tried numerous times to get help from my dealer but since the tech couldn't duplicate the issue I'm crazy and nothing is wrong with my car. I was lucky that it hadn't done it for a few months but this morning on my ride to work it stalled out again. I live in Western NY and the weather is not always the best to drive in. I'm just trying to figure out what is wrong with my car so I can get it fixed. 
Thanks for any help you are able to give me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Emwest said:


> Hi,
> I know this post is a little old but did you have any luck figuring out why your car was stalling? I have a 2016 cruze and it started stalling out back in October. I tried numerous times to get help from my dealer but since the tech couldn't duplicate the issue I'm crazy and nothing is wrong with my car. I was lucky that it hadn't done it for a few months but this morning on my ride to work it stalled out again. I live in Western NY and the weather is not always the best to drive in. I'm just trying to figure out what is wrong with my car so I can get it fixed.
> Thanks for any help you are able to give me.


Hello Emwest, 

We're very sorry to hear you're experiencing such frustrations with your new Cruze and understand your desire to address this as quickly as possible. Please send us a direct message with your VIN, contact information, mileage, and dealer name. We want to discuss this further and contact your dealership for clarification. Hope to hear from you soon.

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Patrick2017 (Jun 26, 2017)

New here.I bought a 2017 chevy cruze also live in Arizona where the heat has been very hot.I've had my Cruze for less then a month and have had this stalling issue twice.First time dealer couldn't find a problem and its back there now as I type this.I also have a case open through GM.Hoping they find out what's wrong.Any updates or anyone else having this problem?Is love to keep in touch with others if they are having issues of the same.In case this has to go further.Tia


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmmmm.

Mine felt like it nearly stalled once it restarted in 95* heat sitting in traffic. Cranked up, and about 2 seconds later, I saw the RPM needle dip and felt the car shudder, then righted itself.

Makes me wonder if the gas in the fuel line is vaporizing, or perhaps something with the EVAP system. It felt like the engine choked for a second, and then it was fine.  I put it in L until we were out of that 30-min traffic jam, and it didn't have any further issue despite the A/C being cranked.


----------



## Pipelineops (Jul 16, 2017)

Mine did that the first day I got it back from its 20 day
Spa treatment to replace 2 cracked pistons at my local
idiot center ( dealership). It came back after its 2nd
visit with new O2 sensors. No more problems. For now anyway.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## gid58 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Emwest,
> 
> We're very sorry to hear you're experiencing such frustrations with your new Cruze and understand your desire to address this as quickly as possible. Please send us a direct message with your VIN, contact information, mileage, and dealer name. We want to discuss this further and contact your dealership for clarification. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> ...


, 
I have the same problem, 2011 LT cruze, randomly stalls at redlight, 130K miles same valve cover, same intake, brand new AC plugs still randomly does it. Runs awesome 95 percent of time. I am only worried when my 82 year old sister drives my car, she experienced it one time and freaked out in traffic.....PLEASE ANYONE !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

gid58 said:


> ,
> I have the same problem, 2011 LT cruze, randomly stalls at redlight, 130K miles same valve cover, same intake, brand new AC plugs still randomly does it. Runs awesome 95 percent of time. I am only worried when my 82 year old sister drives my car, she experienced it one time and freaked out in traffic.....PLEASE ANYONE !


EVAP Purge valve ever been replaced?


----------



## gid58 (Mar 23, 2020)

Nothing replaced except spark plugs and air filter, I had a good long run with no trouble for 130000 miles....I did have a code at 100k miles and it was cleared with no issues


----------



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

My '17 hasn't stalled yet (31k miles), but it does shutter slightly from a stop through 1st and then rough shifts from 1-2 and 2-3. Its been doing that since I bought it. at 13k miles it popped out of gear into neutral while merging onto the highway during a road trip and on way back from same road trip I got on it to pass a truck and it downshifted too far and lurched back and engine redlined. Like going from 5th to 2nd at highway speeds. Let off throttle it was fine and hasnt done it since. Other than those anomalies (and constant rough 1-2 and 2-3 shifts) haven't had a single issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JunkieXL said:


> My '17 hasn't stalled yet (31k miles), but it does shutter slightly from a stop through 1st and then rough shifts from 1-2 and 2-3. Its been doing that since I bought it. at 13k miles it popped out of gear into neutral while merging onto the highway during a road trip and on way back from same road trip I got on it to pass a truck and it downshifted too far and lurched back and engine redlined. Like going from 5th to 2nd at highway speeds. Let off throttle it was fine and hasnt done it since. Other than those anomalies (and constant rough 1-2 and 2-3 shifts) haven't had a single issue.


Sounds like you should have the transmission fluid level checked before actual damage is done. None of that is "normal behavior".


----------



## Jimbow (Oct 14, 2020)

Emwest said:


> Hi,
> I know this post is a little old but did you have any luck figuring out why your car was stalling? I have a 2016 cruze and it started stalling out back in October. I tried numerous times to get help from my dealer but since the tech couldn't duplicate the issue I'm crazy and nothing is wrong with my car. I was lucky that it hadn't done it for a few months but this morning on my ride to work it stalled out again. I live in Western NY and the weather is not always the best to drive in. I'm just trying to figure out what is wrong with my car so I can get it fixed.
> Thanks for any help you are able to give me.


 I too have been having troubles with 2016 Chevy crude limited addition 1.8 litre stalling and at times not able to start again . Replace battery, alternator, installed heavyground cable to neg battery cable connection. Something happened to allstarting , windows, so found relay switched it out got power back to start car. I'm thinking might be ground problem and maybe relay problem . Hopefully that may help some with ideas.


----------



## Jimbow (Oct 14, 2020)

Ground cable can't find any from engine to chaise . Not much of a ground for neg cable to battery. I think you may want to start there. Also maybe a relay problem check power windows relay it effects stating also.


----------

